# SGI red tide



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 2, 2021)

Any one got any info. My wife heard about it on FB.


----------



## fairweather (Oct 2, 2021)

FWC has the info.

https://myfwc.com/research/redtide/...ame=&utm_source=govdelivery&utm_term=campaign


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 2, 2021)

Map is showing not present in Franklin County but wife has shown me the dead fish pics on SGI.


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 2, 2021)

Seen dead fish out of Keaton beach this past Wednesday.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 2, 2021)

I live close (PSJ) from the island, haven't heard anything about fish kills.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2021)

Was between Horseshoe Bch & Pepperfish Keys today. Didn't see any dead fish.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## RGRJN (Oct 2, 2021)

Seeing post and pictures on FB of dead fish and folks talking about respiratory problems


----------



## jeardley (Oct 3, 2021)

I just got back from sgi last night. Id definitely say red tide is there. The wife and I went to the beach Friday morning and there were dead fish everywhere, both of us constantly coughing, and eyes watering. Was same Saturday morning when we took our final walk before heading home


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 3, 2021)

Got back today from a week there. Definitely started about Wednesday and got really bad Friday. Saturday was a touch better in terms of breathing.

And take those Facebook St. George pages with a grain of salt. The local administrator of the page is removing any mention because they don’t want word of it to get out and hurt their bottom line. They claim since the FWC hasn’t confirmed it from this week then it isn’t happening.

I don’t need the FWC to tell me anything when I can see and breathe it myself. I’ve been through 3-4 red tides in my life and it is very easy to tell when it is happening.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Dustin Pate said:


> Got back today from a week there. Definitely started about Wednesday and got really bad Friday. Saturday was a touch better in terms of breathing.
> 
> And take those Facebook St. George pages with a grain of salt. The local administrator of the page is removing any mention because they don’t want word of it to get out and hurt their bottom line. They claim since the FWC hasn’t confirmed it from this week then it isn’t happening.
> 
> I don’t need the FWC to tell me anything when I can see and breathe it myself. I’ve been through 3-4 red tides in my life and it is very easy to tell when it is happening.



I know that about the page the admin owns rental property! Taking down peoples posts that says it’s red tide but the pics and stories tell the tale.


----------



## Athos (Oct 3, 2021)

Totally ignorant on these things. How long do these outbreaks (sensitive word these days) last, and are they relatively localized, or would other areas be in danger as well?


----------



## CDN (Oct 4, 2021)

Just returned from Keaton Beach (was there 9-29 thru 10-2), no signs of red tide from what I could see.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 4, 2021)

I was at SGI and we had red ride years ago.  Strong wind coming off the water and it was very irritating to eyes and breathing. I did do well with the redfish in the bay though.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 6, 2021)

5 of us are meeting at a beach house on SGI for a week of inshore fishing Saturday Oct 9th. Does anyone have any up to date info on this red tide?  I live in Crystal River and we haven't been impacted yet.  One post above says it had slacked off some after the weekend.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 6, 2021)

Still seeing tons of posts on Facebook of dead fish, so it isn't finished yet.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 6, 2021)

According to my wife Facebook page says it’s official red tide and I would think confirmed on FWC map but haven’t checked


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 7, 2021)

CDN said:


> Just returned from Keaton Beach (was there 9-29 thru 10-2), no signs of red tide from what I could see.


Has the water cleared up any? looked like the ecofina river 2 weeks ago, with lots of small dead jellyfish floating around. Also the water was 80 degrees.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 7, 2021)

On a side note: if fishing in an area where you see dead fish, if you catch one is it safe to eat?


----------



## Rabun (Oct 7, 2021)

I've heard conflicting opinions on this...FWC says if you catch fish in a redtide zone as long as it's fillet'ed it's safe...I've eaten a few reds and only developed a minor twitch


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 14, 2021)

Our family have been here this week.  Red tide still going on.  We have been coughing quite a bit.  Fish have been washed up every morning with some really big sting rays.  Tried surf fishing with only whiting being caught.  We have made the most of the trip. Been coming here for 10 years and never seen this before.


----------



## douginga (Oct 14, 2021)

I live on SJB, dead fish showed up here on the beach this morning.


----------



## fatback (Oct 16, 2021)

I have a good friend at Mexico Beach now and he sent me some pictures that show it is pretty bad there right now.


----------



## Joel (Oct 16, 2021)

Pogies and catfish were washing up on Cape San Blas the past 2 days.  We didn't see anything until the wind shifted to the south so I'm wondering if they were just washing up from SGI?


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 17, 2021)

Just returned from a week of fishing Apalachicola bay and the beach from our beach front rental on SGI just East of the Plantation properties. Fishing from the boat around the grass points close to the Apalachicola boat ramp including 2 mile area was great! We caught numerous flounder, Reds, Seatrout and Sheepshead. Caught some doormat flounder Friday, the first day the season closed!!!  We always release the Redfish. We fished the beach after dark but the red tide was horrible. Nothing but catfish on the few nights we could even get down there. We were all coughing, eyes burning and the smell was toxic. Thousands of dead fish washed ashore daily. There was a major beach cleanup Friday with heavy equipment but many more dead fish washed ashore immediately afterwards. Early in the week the fish kill was smaller species but larger fish washed up Thursday and Friday. Been going down there for 10 years and never experienced this.


----------



## Heartstarter (Oct 17, 2021)

I just walked back up from the Beach at Mexico Beach. Good many small fish, catfish, blue runners and croaker but no big fish. Yet.


----------



## RGRJN (Oct 17, 2021)

We also just got back..... Friday Am was the only time we could stay on the beach. Did okay in the bay...mostly sand trout. Took a trip to San Blas and though you could play on the beach, alot of dead fish washing washing up...mostly small ones.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 18, 2021)

oldcsm said:


> Just returned from a week of fishing Apalachicola bay and the beach from our beach front rental on SGI just East of the Plantation properties. Fishing from the boat around the grass points close to the Apalachicola boat ramp including 2 mile area was great! We caught numerous flounder, Reds, Seatrout and Sheepshead. Caught some doormat flounder Friday, the first day the season closed!!!  We always release the Redfish. We fished the beach after dark but the red tide was horrible. Nothing but catfish on the few nights we could even get down there. We were all coughing, eyes burning and the smell was toxic. Thousands of dead fish washed ashore daily. There was a major beach cleanup Friday with heavy equipment but many more dead fish washed ashore immediately afterwards. Early in the week the fish kill was smaller species but larger fish washed up Thursday and Friday. Been going down there for 10 years and never experienced this.




Nice catches!  Flounder look great!  What bait/technique worked for y'all?  I've only experienced red tide once down there and it was impossible to sit on the beach but the bay bite was very good. Glad you bagged some quality fish. Congratulations!!


----------



## bany (Oct 18, 2021)

We spent most of our time at TH Stone. It was between clear and light for the most part and no breathing issues. A few dead fish.
Back at the start of the cape we we’re choking and sneezing Tuesday night.
Had to work at it but caught a few pompano. 
Seemed the red tide was dancing all around but not terrible everywhere.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 18, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Nice catches!  Flounder look great!  What bait/technique worked for y'all?  I've only experienced red tide once down there and it was impossible to sit on the beach but the bay bite was very good. Glad you bagged some quality fish. Congratulations!!


Flounder were caught on cut mullet and fresh dead shrimp. Live shrimp was hard to come by. We also tried for the first time this year, salt cured shrimp and cut mullet with great results. Check out numerous YouTube videos on this subject. These baits worked well and stayed on the hook better than fresh.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 19, 2021)

I keep wanting to try that curing process. Next time I'm down I will. My Son will be in CSB this weekend for a wedding. I'd be joining them but I have my 40 college reunion...where did the time go. Congrats again!


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 19, 2021)

We road along SJ Bay and the Gulf all the way to the ends of Mexico Beach today while working. Made 4-5 stops and didn't smell or see any dead fish. This evening there was a pile of mullet working in the Bay along the PSJ side. I think between the wind and cooler weather it knocked back the red tide pretty good.


----------



## Evergreen (Oct 20, 2021)

Rabun said:


> I keep wanting to try that curing process. Next time I'm down I will. My Son will be in CSB this weekend for a wedding. I'd be joining them but I have my 40 college reunion...where did the time go. Congrats again!



After 40 years your not going to recognize them anyway, might as well go fishing haha


----------



## Rabun (Oct 21, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> After 40 years your not going to recognize them anyway, might as well go fishing haha


They better have name badges


----------



## jaybirdius (Oct 24, 2021)

Sitting on the beach right now on CSB just up from the rocks. Lots of dead fish, mostly mud minnows and pinfish. Smells pretty bad but the mullet are running at dawn and dusk. First throw with a cast net and had a limit. No respiratory issues.


----------



## The Donk (Oct 25, 2021)

Just got back from the Cape this weekend. It's pretty bad down there at times. I think its gonna take a major front to move it out or kill it off.  Tons of fish of different species washing up all through out the day. We tried Indian Pass, South Cape and North Cape out to the state park. On a side note, St Joe Bay and A-bay were fishing really good. Surf fishing was dead.


----------



## washercan4 (Nov 9, 2021)

Does anyone have a recent update? We have plans to vacation on the island thanksgiving week. I know conditions aren't ideal but can you fish areas with red tide? What about eating fish from these areas? I have never had to deal with it before.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Nov 10, 2021)

We just got back from SGI on Sunday.  I did not see any dead fish, but I did not see any live fish either.  I normally troll in the kayak (past the breakers) this time of year and catch spanish mackerel, blue fish, lady fish, etc. with a gold spoon.  Not a single bite all week.  Wife and son were bothered with sore throat and cough, and my eyes bothered me a little, but nothing major.


----------



## washercan4 (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you for the update. Hopefully it will get better soon. I have been looking forward to this vacation for some time now. It will still be better than being at work but it would be nice to catch a fish lol.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 10, 2021)

I was on the Island 3 times already this week. No dead fish smell, didn't get any of the physical effects of red tide either. Watched porpoises and jacks tear up the pogies right off the beach while I was eating lunch today.


----------



## washercan4 (Nov 11, 2021)

That's great news. Hopefully it stays that way. Thanks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 11, 2021)

I've got some buddies down there right now. They've been putting the whoop on the trout this morning over near Apalach.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 14, 2021)

Took the dog to the beach on the cape yesterday. He managed to find the only dead fish for 1/2 mile of beach and eat it before my wife could stop him (rotten pogie). Besides that no evidence of red tide. Hopefully gonna fish the Bay on Thursday, ill
 report back on any red tide and/or fish.


----------



## washercan4 (Nov 16, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Took the dog to the beach on the cape yesterday. He managed to find the only dead fish for 1/2 mile of beach and eat it before my wife could stop him (rotten pogie). Besides that no evidence of red tide. Hopefully gonna fish the Bay on Thursday, ill
> report back on any red tide and/or fish.



Thank you. We will be arriving Friday and I'm pretty excited about the trip.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 17, 2021)

Fishing the Bay in the morning. I'll let y'all know how we did.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 18, 2021)

Fished from 8:00 am until 2:30. In short, it sucked. One bluefish, two lady fish ( jumped off two more), and puffer. Started down on the east end, fished out toward the CSB side. Didn't see one fish there. No Ray's or turtles either. The water was gorgeous, and you could see tons of white skeletons of starfish, sponges, sea fans and other soft corals. The west side had more life, that's where we caught the few fish, snd not nearly as many head sort corals and invertebrates. We say a good number of mullet, and a few schools of white bait. Over all, at almost every place we stopped you could toss our a live shrimp on a popping cork, and nothing would touch him. It's way worse than I had heard. Zero sign of any red tide, but the damage has been done.


----------



## washercan4 (Nov 19, 2021)

That’s terrible news. We will be there today thru next Wednesday. I’m going to  try to fish everyday. I’ll post updates. Dang. Thanks for the updates everyone. It can only get better at least.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 19, 2021)

There's still fish around, you'll probably have to look for them, though.


----------



## washercan4 (Nov 24, 2021)

Well I just got back from vacation. It was a beautiful trip. A little bit windy but it was nice to get away. On the other hand the fishing was not good. I finished hard for four days. I surf fished, fished Bob Sikes cut, and the bay. There were 4 adults fishing counting my wife’s family. We ended up catching 13 whiting and five sheepshead. The whole time I was fishing I also saw two redfish caught and a toad fish. And there were a lot of people fishing around me LOL. One of the redfish caught was out of a charter boat drifting through Bob Sikes cut. We did not have any problems with sore throat‘s or respiratory issues from the red tide. Nor did we see any dead fish or bad smells. But I think the red tide is definitely taken it’s toll on the fishing in that area. Hopefully It will recover soon. You can still catch fish but from what I understand not like normal.


----------

